
Discussion about Quantum Computing with Professor Andrea Morello from UNSW - dmacedo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDW9bWSepB0
======
dmacedo
Also Dave added an (1) edited down version of his conversation with Prof.
Andrea Morello (to less than 30mins) if you don't have time to view the whole
1h45 video.

(1)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOQhdgY8aBM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOQhdgY8aBM)

